# Since 7D MkII isn't coming soon.....



## farmdwg (Jan 28, 2013)

I need some help here since it appears that the 7D MkII isn't coming soon so I thought I'd throw this out there. 

Do I buy the older 7D and get good glass (24-70 2.8L)? 

or

Do I buy a Rebel T4i with good glass (24-70 2.8L)? 

Save money on the body until I can get the body that I want or do I just go with the current 7D? 

AHHHHH!!! Serenity Now!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 28, 2013)

Nothing wrong with buying the current 7D model, it's at least better than vaporware, hehe.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 28, 2013)

Get the 7D if you can swing it. Why?
1. Better camera with better ergonomics (especially with a heavy 2.8L zoom), comparable sensor, much better AF and metering, FPS, sturdier, 100% viewfinder- everything except the tilt-screen and video compatibility with STM lenses.
2. Resale value on 7D will be better than the T4i, especially with the newer 700D in the sidelines. The 7D is only $ 1200 new at the moment, which is really good price.
3. Allows you to wait for an upgrade with arguably the best APS-C camera ever built until the 7DII comes down in price some.


----------



## shtarker (Jan 29, 2013)

You can get a used 7d on ebay for $800 - $900.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2013)

Watching the price trend graph at the bottom of the page on Canon Price Watch is a good indicator as to how close the MK II version is. When it starts dropping sharply, it probably won't be many months.
http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/02849/Canon-EOS-7D-price.html


----------



## Menace (Feb 11, 2013)

Get the 7d now and enjoy


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 11, 2013)

The 7D is a very good camera, and will remain so after the 7DII is released (likely at a much higher price). Now is a great time to pick up a used 7D.


----------



## tomscott (Feb 11, 2013)

I sold my perfect 7D 2YO with less that 20k clicks on it for £600 on ebay just before christmas. Was pretty disapointed actually thought it would fetch more. But never mind.

They offer insane value for money, also the cheaper bodies perform similar IQ wise but have non of the features the 7D has. Its a great camera, just the IQ wasn't quite what I was after.

You can also be quite confident in buying a used 7D as they are built like tanks.

I also wouldn't marry a crop camera with a 24-70 or 24-105, 24mm is far to tele on a crop camera more like 38mm so you dont get much on the wide end. I would suggest buying a 17-55mm or 15-85mm if you are going to stick with APC which it sounds like you are with waiting for the 7DMKII

Even when the 7DMKII comes out the price of the 7D cant fall much lower or it will be a better buy than the newer XXXDs as IQ is so similar and its a much better camera overall. The 650D saw no improvement in IQ infact some reviewers have said it has more noise than its predecessors.


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with everyone. B&H has refurb 7Ds in stock for 999, I'm pretty sure. I bought a refurb a few months ago and have no regrets- it's a great camera, not the IQ of FF but easily enough to make me very happy with the pictures I'm getting. I do plan on buying a 7d2 if the DR/noise above ISO 1600 are much improved, but I will certainly keep my current 7d, rather than sell it, because its still a great camera and then I can have my 17-55 mounted to one body, and 70-200 on the other!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 11, 2013)

I wouldn't think twice about getting the 7D over the 60D. I've had both and once I got the 7D, I was shed of the 60d within 48 hours and never looked back. 

That being said, I bought a new 5d3 a couple months ago with every intention of selling the 7D. 2.5 months later, I still have the 7D and no longer have any intention of selling it. 

The 7D is a fantastic camera and still very relevant in the Canon lineup. The 7d is a great match up with any of the EF lenses, especially L glass. The 24-70mm is fantastic on the 7D, it's only not wide enough if all you shoot is wide... If so, it's still a great walk around lens. The 17-55mm lens is fantastic on the 7D and the mid range and long lenses are incredible... 

Jump on a 7D, whether new or used it's still a great buy and you'll be very, very happy with it!

All the best!


----------



## marinien (Feb 11, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> The 7D is a fantastic camera and still very relevant in the Canon lineup. The 7d is a great match up with any of the EF lenses, especially L glass. The 24-70mm is fantastic on the 7D, it's only not wide enough if all you shoot is wide... If so, it's still a great walk around lens. The 17-55mm lens is fantastic on the 7D and the mid range and long lenses are incredible...


+1
I had the 1DIIN and the 24-105. Bought the 7D and the 15-85. Sold the 1DIIN and the 24-105. Bought the 17-55. Sold the 15-85. If I had only one lens, it would be the 15-85. Since I have the 100mm macro and 77mm filters, I kept the 17-55. I does miss the 15mm end though.


----------



## frumrk (Feb 11, 2013)

I guess the bigger questions is... what do you need it for? Do you need the extra fps or the extra weather proofing or heavy duty frame? Or are you just looking primarily at IQ?

Personally... I started with the T2i. I really can see any reason to upgrade it to T3i or T4i... I later bought the 5D Mark II. I use the 5D II 90% of the time... but the T2i is great when I need a smaller camera to carry around... and I wouldn't get rid of it until I find something to replace it. The T2i is also a great backup for my uses.

So... if you don't need the faster FPS or the heavy duty alloy frame or superior weather sealing... and... if you don't need the articulating screen (t3i and t4i)... then save a little extra and go with the T2i. If you do want all that stuff... the definitly go with the 7D... and hunt for a good sale. I personally wouldn't buy used... but that's where you'd find your best bargains.

Good Luck!


----------



## farmdwg (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you for all the great feedback. I think I might just pull the trigger on the 7D based on this thread. My primary use case will be my kids sports. Baseball, Football and Soccer.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 14, 2013)

farmdwg said:


> Thank you for all the great feedback. I think I might just pull the trigger on the 7D based on this thread. My primary use case will be my kids sports. Baseball, Football and Soccer.



Well I'd go 7D instead of rebel then, although I was never as impressed for 7D for soccer as I had hoped (actually felt the 5D2 center point with helpers with more trustworthy overall and the 5D3 is clearly better, I quickly gave up on the 7D the two times I tried shooting soccer when I had both 7D and 5D3 with me and went all 5D3). Had GREAT results with 7D AF for surfing though about as good as the 5D3 even and much better than 5D2 or xxD or Rebels. It also did pretty well for focusing on birds jumping around in trees and such. Having MFA helps a lot since for sports you really want the lenses 100% fine tuned to the body, last thing you want is tons more soft pics due to poor calibration on top. You also get a lot more fps, much bigger buffer, quicker trigger reaction, more handy on the fly user interface.

Hopefully you realize that a 24-70 would be woeful for baseball and soccer.
And it's not very wide on APS-C for other stuff, I often recommend Tamron 17-50 2.8 non-VC, athough since you mention basketball you probably do want something with ultra fast AF so I guess canon 17-55 IS would make more sense or maybe better in this one case the 24-70 2.8 (I wonder if the new tamron 24-70 VC has AF up to handling basketball or not though. The 28-75 2.8 certainly not and not quite ideally the 17-50 2.8 either).

You need something wayy longer for baseball and soccer. Day games or do expect to try for night soccer and baseball?

At this point since the 7D2 will be coming I'd get a used 7D and wouldn't pay new price or even refurb price and then you can sell it for a lot less loss if the 7D2 arrives late this fall or something and I bet the new 7D2 might cost even more than the 7D originally did so the money saved might help. If the 7D2 ends up with 5D3 AF it should be noticeably better than the 7D, if we are lucky it might have a sensor that has better low ISO DR too.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 15, 2013)

what do you shoot?
do you need the build weather sealing better AF, mor FPS etc the 7D offers?
if not i say get the T3i and good glass same sensor and much cheaper

that is if you are set on canon. 

personally I think Nikon beats the hell out of canons crop sensor cameras
so if you are not invested in canon its probably worth having a look at nikon


----------



## Jim K (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd go with the 7D and consider refurbed or used. Then when the 7D2 comes out wait a while for the price to drop. Look how much the 5D3 has dropped in a year!

I liked my first 7D so much that when I found the Canon Loyalty Program I bought a second (refurbed) one. I think the older one, bought new, is the one that is gripped and on my 500 on a tripod. The other one usually has the 100-400 mounted for BIF and no grip to keep the weight down. Other than the serial number I can't tell them apart.

I'm going to wait a while to replace them with the 7D2 if it turns out to be much better then the 7D.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am stuck replacing my broken 7D with either a new 7D or a 1Dx.


----------



## pwp (Feb 18, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> I am stuck replacing my broken 7D with either a new 7D or a 1Dx.


...or a fabulous pre-owned 1D Mk4. 

-PW


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 19, 2013)

pwp said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > I am stuck replacing my broken 7D with either a new 7D or a 1Dx.
> ...



I have considered that but I have yet to find one with good mileage. Have one for sale?=)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 19, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > RMC33 said:
> ...



I'd get a used 1D Mark IV and have the shutter assembly replaced. It'd be a one-time deal and you'd enjoy the camera for a lifetime with no further trouble.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 19, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



Ya after doing a bit more research I feel the 1D4 has similar noise performance to the 5d3 with the push/pull of a 1D series like you have stated prior. I don't mind the cost as I have been saving for a while and don't need anything outside a new body. I should double check CPS and see if they still do Loaner Mk4's.


----------



## papa-razzi (Feb 19, 2013)

farmdwg said:


> Thank you for all the great feedback. I think I might just pull the trigger on the 7D based on this thread. My primary use case will be my kids sports. Baseball, Football and Soccer.



7D plus the 70-300L is a sweet combo for football & Baseball, and High School Soccer.
For Jr. Soccer the fields are smaller and you are closer - I use a 24-105 f/4.

AF with 7D on both these lenses is fantastic. I use Single point expansion AI servo and pan with the player I'm trying to capture. You have to experiment and play with the AF settings, but it rocks once you get the hang of it and have it all set the way you want.


----------



## papa-razzi (Feb 19, 2013)

pwp said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > I am stuck replacing my broken 7D with either a new 7D or a 1Dx.
> ...



+1 on the 1D Mk4. I would love to have one of those


----------



## pwp (Feb 19, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



Even a 1D4 with a high shutter count should be fine. The rated 300,000 is conservative. There are plenty around up over a million on their original shutter. My old 1D Mk2n was up around 600,000 when I gave it to an assistant who still uses it pretty heavily. They're built like tanks.

-PW


----------



## mdrewpix (Feb 19, 2013)

At our newspaper several of the guys shoot with Mark IV's and I shoot with the 5D III. The 5D III is at least one full stop better in low light and it blows the Mark IV out of the water for video. The only reason to get a Mark IV is to listen to the sound of the drive ripping along at 10fps. It's an obsolete - although still perfectly fine - camera.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 19, 2013)

mdrewpix said:


> At our newspaper several of the guys shoot with Mark IV's and I shoot with the 5D III. The 5D III is at least one full stop better in low light and it blows the Mark IV out of the water for video. The only reason to get a Mark IV is to listen to the sound of the drive ripping along at 10fps. It's an obsolete - although still perfectly fine - camera.



Only problem with that assessment is cropping. If you take a 5D Mark III file and crop it to the FOV of the 1D Mark IV, that 5D3 file will NOT have equal IQ to the 1D4 file, unlike cropping the 1D4 file to the FOV of the 7D file. The 1D4 isn't obsolete because of the 5D3, it's obsolete because of the 1DX. The 1D4 is still better for sports, and the thing I always loved was the 1/300s sync speed for flash.


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 19, 2013)

marinien said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > The 7D is a fantastic camera and still very relevant in the Canon lineup. The 7d is a great match up with any of the EF lenses, especially L glass. The 24-70mm is fantastic on the 7D, it's only not wide enough if all you shoot is wide... If so, it's still a great walk around lens. The 17-55mm lens is fantastic on the 7D and the mid range and long lenses are incredible...
> ...



I've used numerous Canon bodies, and agree the 7D still has a great place in the Canon line-up. I expect I will keep my 7D till it dies ... It's handling is SO much better than any other Canon APS-C - and while it lacks some of the FF advantages in terms of IQ, often that's only noticed in pixel peeping.

I have several Canon lenses, including L glass, and my 7D is most often paired with the Canon 15-85mm, then Canon 70-300mm L (ie at 480mm in 35mm equivalent). I also find my 7D great for macro work (with the 100mm) and it handles landscapes / ultrawides well too, eg 10mm (16mm equivalent in 35mm format) sharp corner to corner.

When / if the 7DmkII comes out, I am keen to see what it delivers. All in all, I'm sure Canon will give us good tools to continue shooting photos.

Best wishes...

Paul


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 19, 2013)

pwp said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > RMC33 said:
> ...



Ya, that is the main reason for my urge to make the jump. I lucked out and got my 5DIII + grip as a gift over the holidays so my new camera/lens fund is quite healthy.


----------



## pwp (Feb 19, 2013)

mdrewpix said:


> The only reason to get a Mark IV is to listen to the sound of the drive ripping along at 10fps. It's an obsolete - although still perfectly fine - camera.



Yes the 10 FPS sound is cool, but believe it or not there are a raft of other compelling, valid reasons to own a 1D4. Keep some perspective. It's not exactly ancient history. It has been superseded by the extraordinary 1DX, but obsolete is something it's most definitely not. Until the 1DX started shipping, the 1D4 was the gold standard for shooting action. The 300/sec flash sync and the very useful x1.3 APS-H crop sensor alone give it huge value to a lot of top echelon shooters worldwide.

-PW


----------



## greger (Mar 23, 2013)

You haven't said what you are shooting with now. Can you wait for something that might not appear? I bought a 7D last August to replace a 40D that was error 99 after every shot. I knew Canon was releasing Firmware Vs2 so I bought one
August 3,2012. I used it and was happy and when the new firmware was released I updated to vs 2 and am still happy.
I have vs 2.0.3 Firmware and the 7D is everything I wished my 40D could have been. My 17-85 lens that came with my 40D works just fine, even though I read the 7D needs good glass. I won't have camera envy when the 7D's replacement is released. I'm still enjoying my camera and learning more as I use it. There's a saying that "You should buy when you need it!" and I say don't look back and try to second guess things after new releases. Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 23, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Well I'd go 7D instead of rebel then, although I was never as impressed for 7D for soccer as I had hoped (actually felt the 5D2 center point with helpers with more trustworthy overall and the 5D3 is clearly better, I quickly gave up on the 7D the two times



But the AF on the 7D is almost infinitely configurable so maybe you gave up on it too quickly. Its AF most definitely better than the 5D2, in fact it is in a completely different league


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'd go 7D instead of rebel then, although I was never as impressed for 7D for soccer as I had hoped (actually felt the 5D2 center point with helpers with more trustworthy overall and the 5D3 is clearly better, I quickly gave up on the 7D the two times
> ...


I've used my 7d for Soccer, Baseball, Basketball and football and have always loved it! I shoot a 5d3 also and have found that those extra two fps often lead me to the "money shot", where the 5d3 gets fantastic images too, I tend to get the right before and right after the money shots! Like the ball bouncing off the players head for instance...


----------

